# Shameless



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Ex-intelligence chief and presidential contender Omar Suleiman says his close ties with the FBI helped save the national carrier's image after an air tragedy that cost over 200 lives

To me it sounds like a cover-up job:

Suleiman claims he saved EgyptAir's reputation after 1999 crash - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Suleiman must have given the FBI some massive bribe to get that disaster covered up. We are witnessing now the whole Mubarak regime have been proved liars and to have the same power granted to such as him as a potential President is a recipe for another revolution.

Today saw a turnaround. It may be that no previous NDP and previous minister could be appointed President.... Is that a fact or another Egyptian promise to be broken?


Eco-Mariner.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

He's setting himself up as Egypt's salvation from anarchy and chaos - the "stability" candidate.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

should we expect more chaos than usual during these following weeks then?


----------



## Alfleilawaleila70 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi Sonrisa,
chaos will last until they will have elected a new President. After that we gonna see what will happen....The path is still long....
Have a nice day


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Eco-Mariner said:


> Suleiman must have given the FBI some *massive bribe* to get that disaster covered up.
> 
> Eco-Mariner.


one word: rendition


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

aykalam said:


> one word: rendition


Exactly! There was obviously a trade-off of some type.

The US investigation of the crash determined a non-mechanical cause, however the Egyptian version said something else.

As I said, this guy is puffing his feathers because his political platform is that he will save Egypt from its current instability, and he'll be a pleasant alternative to a 'religious' government.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

He was one of 10 candidates who were disqualified.

With 48 hours to appeal, we'll see how bad he wants it.


----------

